

Tell HN: Google.com down (at least in MA) - hendler

Seems to include apps and search front page.
======
Concours
google.com not down here (Germany) and here too: <http://twitpic.com/1jfxey> ,
check from <http://www.websitecheck.org>

------
donohoe
Working in NYC. Not affected or back up?

